# New DirecTv BroadBand Deca



## lzhj9k

Here is a picture of the New Broadband Deca Model Number DECABB1MRO-01

It is similar in size to the White "Receiver" Deca currently in use, but the housing is Black in color and the Power Supply is slightly different. The White Receiver Deca can use either the 18v F Connector Power Supply or the 21v F Connector Power Inserter.

This has a round power connector similar to a router power connector...

The Standard White Receiver Deca is approx 2 1/4" x 5" 
The New Broadband Deca is approx 3" x 4".

I have added a picture of the White Receiver Deca and the New Broadband Deca side by side

This is a kit, (as pictured) with the same blue ethernet cable as the receiver deca and a special BroadBandDeca Power Supply.

I added a photo of the PS18DERO-03 Power Inserter LH and next to it is the Special Power Inserter RH for the New BB Deca

The Special Power inserter for the New BB Deca is part number MT12-P120100-A1


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## David Ortiz

I don't need one, but I want one. Is that bad?


----------



## matt

David Ortiz said:


> I don't need one, but I want one. Is that bad?


+1!


----------



## nike5580

I want one too, and I do not even have MRV set up, yet. Is there anything on the back of the DECABB1MRO-01 to allow for mounting on the wall?


----------



## Alan Gordon

David Ortiz said:


> I don't need one, but I want one. Is that bad?





matt1124 said:


> +1!


+2 

~Alan


----------



## jimmie57

What is the advantage of the new one vs the old one ?


----------



## rsblaski

Quote:
Originally Posted by David Ortiz 
I don't need one, but I want one. Is that bad? 

Quote:
Originally Posted by matt1124 
+1! 

+2 

~Alan


Just because we don't "need" something doesn't mean we don't "want" it.
(This is something that not all wives understand...I think it's mostly a guy thing.)


----------



## lzhj9k

nike5580 said:


> I want one too, and I do not even have MRV set up, yet. Is there anything on the back of the DECABB1MRO-01 to allow for mounting on the wall?


Nike5580

There are 4 small elongated rubber pads on the bottom side.

I do not see a way to wall mount this..... It is very lightweight.

I too was hoping to be able to wall mount it, But right now mine it is sitting flat.


----------



## HoTat2

David Ortiz said:


> I don't need one, *but I want one. Is that bad?*


+3 

And I agree it is bad to want to pay to upgrade for something so trivial as just aesthetic value over using a standard DECA dongle and PS for the BB DECA function.

But what the heck ...


----------



## lzhj9k

jimmie57 said:


> What is the advantage of the new one vs the old one ?


Jimmie57

No advantage that I can see.... Just a different package

Have had it connected for about 1 hour now

Replaced a White Receiver Deca that I was using as an Internet Connection

Took a few minutes to install and then power it up.. All three light lit up (Green) and we were reconnected to the Internet.


----------



## lzhj9k

HoTat2 said:


> +3
> 
> And I agree it is bad to want to pay to upgrade for something so trivial as just aesthetic value over using a standard DECA dongle and PS for the BB DECA function.
> 
> But what the heck ...


HoTat2

You are exactly right

I did not NEED it, my white receiver Deca functions just fine..

My wife just rolled her eyes when I mentioned it last night at dinner.....

Oh Well


----------



## nike5580

lzhj9k said:


> Nike5580
> 
> There are 4 small elongated rubber pads on the bottom side.
> 
> I do not see a way to wall mount this..... It is very lightweight.
> 
> I too was hoping to be able to wall mount it, But right now mine it is sitting flat.


Well, I guess there is always velcro.


----------



## lzhj9k

nike5580 said:


> Well, I guess there is always velcro.


nike5580

Sure could use velcro (It is VERY lightweight) as long as your RG-6 was flexible enough...


----------



## shamus46

I just called Direct. I had MRV installed in June. I asked them to send me a Broadband Deca because I've been using the The Standard White Receiver Deca. She told me that both the Standard White Receiver Deca & the New Broadband Deca are both called Broadband Decas and the 3" x 4" one is just a newer version. After trying to explain it to her many times that she was wrong I said the hell with it and hung up.


----------



## veryoldschool

Folks, it's the same thing in a slightly different package.


----------



## lzhj9k

veryoldschool said:


> Folks, it's the same thing in a slightly different package.


VOS as usual, you are correct.....

But sometime you just gotta have it......


----------



## sigma1914

shamus46 said:


> I just called Direct. I had MRV installed in June. I asked them to send me a Broadband Deca because I've been using the The Standard White Receiver Deca. She told me that both the Standard White Receiver Deca & the New Broadband Deca are both called Broadband Decas and the 3" x 4" one is just a newer version. After trying to explain it to her many times that she was wrong I said the hell with it and hung up.


She was right.


----------



## jimmie57

lzhj9k said:


> Jimmie57
> 
> No advantage that I can see.... Just a different package
> 
> Have had it connected for about 1 hour now
> 
> Replaced a White Receiver Deca that I was using as an Internet Connection
> 
> Took a few minutes to install and then power it up.. All three light lit up (Green) and we were reconnected to the Internet.


I would be curious as to the temperature of this one compared to the old one.
I have read several posts where the F connector is so hot they could not keep their fingers on it.
I suspect that might be the same since they are both feeding power into the line.

Thanks


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> Folks, it's the same thing in a slightly different package.


Both beautiful...and they work! 

Thanks to the OP for sharing the photos.


----------



## mcbeevee

jimmie57 said:


> I would be curious as to the temperature of this one compared to the old one.


I would like to know this as well. I think it is "cooler" looking, but is it "cooler" temperature-wise?


----------



## veryoldschool

mcbeevee said:


> I would like to know this as well. I think it is "cooler" looking, but is it "cooler" temperature-wise?


When it still has a one milliwatt transmitter in it, what would you think?


----------



## jimmie57

Someone asked about it only having one F connector and now I can not find that.
It appears in the photo that it only has one to me.
If that is true does that means it can only be used to hook up to the router at the end of the line ?

Disclaimer here. I do not have any of my TV hooked to the net, just curious.


----------



## David Ortiz

jimmie57 said:


> Someone asked about it only having one F connector and now I can not find that.
> It appears in the photo that it only has one to me.
> If that is true does that means it can only be used to hook up to the router at the end of the line ?
> 
> Disclaimer here. I do not have any of my TV hooked to the net, just curious.


Correct. This is for the connection to the internet only.


----------



## jacmyoung

jimmie57 said:


> I would be curious as to the temperature of this one compared to the old one.
> I have read several posts where the F connector is so hot they could not keep their fingers on it.
> I suspect that might be the same since they are both feeding power into the line.
> 
> Thanks


I am also concerned about any additional power consumption by the DECA setup. My electric bill last month was $40 higher without any other noticeable change. Is there any conclusive analysis how much more power the entire DECA/MRV upgrade may consume? I have 4 DVRs, they were on Ethernet MRV until last month.

Of course I am not contributing all the $40 to my DECA/MRV, just want to know if any comparisons have been done.


----------



## veryoldschool

jacmyoung said:


> I am also concerned about any additional power consumption by the DECA setup. My electric bill last month was $40 higher without any other noticeable change. Is there any conclusive analysis how much more power the entire DECA/MRV upgrade may consume? I have 4 DVRs, they were on Ethernet MRV until last month.
> 
> Of course I am not contributing all the $40 to my DECA/MRV, just want to know if any comparisons have been done.


I'd be looking at your AC cost last month more than the few watts the DECAs are using. I've only got three DVRs and the DECA and haven't seen any significant increase.


----------



## matt

There is a difference I would like someone to check please. Unless the white DECAs have their PI wrench tight, they flicker and restart if you touch them or move them. Is the new one like that? That is the only problem I had with the white ones, but it doesn't come up much.


----------



## veryoldschool

matt1124 said:


> There is a difference I would like someone to check please. Unless the white DECAs have their PI wrench tight, they flicker and restart if you touch them or move them. Is the new one like that? That is the only problem I had with the white ones, but it doesn't come up much.


Bet you'd see the same thing if you banged the PI input to the BB DECA.
"wrench tight", has only needed to be "snug" here, like all coax connections should be.


----------



## lzhj9k

jimmie57 said:


> I would be curious as to the temperature of this one compared to the old one.
> I have read several posts where the F connector is so hot they could not keep their fingers on it.
> I suspect that might be the same since they are both feeding power into the line.
> 
> Thanks


Jimmie57

I just went upstairs and checked the New BB Deca and it too is warm to the touch I dont think it is as warm as the Receiver Deca but it is not cool to the touch...


----------



## sigma1914

matt1124 said:


> There is a difference I would like someone to check please. Unless the white DECAs have their PI wrench tight, they flicker and restart if you touch them or move them. Is the new one like that? That is the only problem I had with the white ones, but it doesn't come up much.


I bumped mine pretty hard with my wheelchair yesterday, & it kept connected. Plus, my annoying cat bumps it everyday. It was just hand tightened.


----------



## lzhj9k

matt1124 said:


> There is a difference I would like someone to check please. Unless the white DECAs have their PI wrench tight, they flicker and restart if you touch them or move them. Is the new one like that? That is the only problem I had with the white ones, but it doesn't come up much.


Matt

The Special Power inserter for the new BB Deca has a small round connector that you insert into the BB Deca. While this one is brand new and may have been inserted 2 times, it takes some effort to fully seat (insert) to connector into the BB Deca...


----------



## veryoldschool

lzhj9k said:


> Matt
> 
> The Special Power inserter for the new BB Deca has a small round connector that you insert into the BB Deca. While this one is brand new and may have been iserted 2 times, it takes some effort to fully seat (insert) to connector into the BB Deca...


Think these are just like what's on my router/modem. Some can be "iffy" if you poke them.


----------



## lzhj9k

veryoldschool said:


> Think these are just like what's on my router/modem. Some can be "iffy" if you poke them.


VOS

You are correct...Like a Router or Modem. It also reminds me of the power inserter connection I have for my NetGear Ethernet Switches.


----------



## texz71

Just seen one of these yesterday when my neighbor had his Whole Home package installed. The installer had no clue how to do any of the install. My neighbor called me to come over and tell the guy how to install it. I wasn't even going to give us the Broadband DECA(s) as part of the install. Im really surprised at the lack of training some of these guys have that are being sent out specifically to do just this task.


----------



## sungam

David Ortiz said:


> Correct. This is for the connection to the internet only.


In a pinch, with a 1x2 splitter and a BSF they could be used with a receiver... much the same way as a white DECA is used with an HR20-100. Apparently some installers were being asked to do this due to a shortage of white DECAs.


----------



## DogLover

sungam said:


> In a pinch, with a 1x2 splitter and a BSF they could be used with a receiver... much the same way as a white DECA is used with an HR20-100. Apparently some installers were being asked to do this due to a shortage of white DECAs.


If there is a shortage of white DECAs, sounds like there are serveral on this thread (myself included) that would trade a white DECA for a BroadBand DECA.


----------



## RunnerFL

shamus46 said:


> I just called Direct. I had MRV installed in June. I asked them to send me a Broadband Deca because I've been using the The Standard White Receiver Deca. She told me that both the Standard White Receiver Deca & the New Broadband Deca are both called Broadband Decas and the 3" x 4" one is just a newer version. After trying to explain it to her many times that she was wrong I said the hell with it and hung up.


She is right, they do the exact same thing.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Are they available online yet?


----------



## lzhj9k

TheRatPatrol said:


> Are they available online yet?


I have not seen them online yet.. I checked Solid Signal earlier today

I dont know what you would get from DirecTv in the way of an ICK (Internet Connection Kit)


----------



## iotp

This paying for DECA is just BS. During the BETA, I hooked up all my DVRs to my gigabit switch which was wired to the internet. Everything worked great, multi-room DVR was working great. 

Now they want to charge for the device? And the Service? WTF?


----------



## sigma1914

iotp said:


> This paying for DECA is just BS. During the BETA, I hooked up all my DVRs to my gigabit switch which was wired to the internet. Everything worked great, multi-room DVR was working great.
> 
> Now they want to charge for the device? And the Service? WTF?


You can keep using your switch & home network. It'll still cost $3/month.


----------



## codespy

iotp said:


> This paying for DECA is just BS. During the BETA, I hooked up all my DVRs to my gigabit switch which was wired to the internet. Everything worked great, multi-room DVR was working great.
> 
> Now they want to charge for the device? And the Service? WTF?


Yes....because they can....and will make money.

It's like going to the store to buy a 6 pack of beer for 6 bucks and going to state fair and getting one 16oz bottle for 6 bucks......It still sells.


----------



## iotp

sigma1914 said:


> You can keep using your switch & home network. It'll still cost $3/month.


It should be free. Hell, as a "10-year" subscriber, and a monthly bill that averages close to $90/month, it should be free.


----------



## sigma1914

iotp said:


> It should be free. Hell, as a "10-year" subscriber, and a monthly bill that averages close to $90/month, it should be free.


Call and ask for a discount. Heck, a simple $10 credit for 12 months gets you free MRV for over 3 years.


----------



## iotp

Yes, you are right, it will sell! $6 beers sell at ballgames, etc. good point.


----------



## matt

sungam said:


> In a pinch, with a 1x2 splitter and a BSF they could be used with a receiver... much the same way as a white DECA is used with an HR20-100. Apparently some installers were being asked to do this due to a shortage of white DECAs.


Yeah, damn things keep falling of trucks and finding their way onto ebay...


----------



## RunnerFL

iotp said:


> It should be free. Hell, as a "10-year" subscriber, and a monthly bill that averages close to $90/month, it should be free.


And what makes you more privileged than the rest of us? I've been a subscriber for 9 years and my bill is more than twice what yours is...


----------



## Eskimo

As someone who likes black boxes with wires and blinky lights, I'm hoping my install on 9/1 will have one of these..


----------



## JosephB

jacmyoung said:


> I am also concerned about any additional power consumption by the DECA setup. My electric bill last month was $40 higher without any other noticeable change. Is there any conclusive analysis how much more power the entire DECA/MRV upgrade may consume? I have 4 DVRs, they were on Ethernet MRV until last month.
> 
> Of course I am not contributing all the $40 to my DECA/MRV, just want to know if any comparisons have been done.


If the DECA equipment were pulling enough electricity to move your power bill more than two digits, your house would burn down.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Eskimo said:


> As someone who likes black boxes with wires and blinky lights, I'm hoping my install on 9/1 will have one of these..


Mr. Eskimo.....I would have thought the white version (which also has the same led lights) would look better in igloo surroundings.


----------



## buzzermaster

A question from a stupid newbie: I think I've read this whole thread and I still don't understand what a broadband DECA is. What is it?


----------



## veryoldschool

buzzermaster said:


> A question from a stupid newbie: I think I've read this whole thread and I still don't understand what a broadband DECA is. What is it?


DECA is the coax networking between receivers and the broadband DECA is how it connects to your home network for internet access and things like DirecTV2PC & TVApps.


----------



## Eskimo

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Mr. Eskimo.....I would have thought the white version (which also has the same led lights) would look better in igloo surroundings.


I like contrasting colors.. :grin:


----------



## kirthew

Alright... I read the whole thread as well and still kinda wondering what this DECA is...

It sounds like the Broadband Deca plugs in at the router... and then provides a broadband signal throughout the entire house/complex so you can have Multi Room Viewing / DVR through the entire house.

I currently have something very similar with FIOS, I use the moca inside the house and have a router at my tivo boxes to covert the moca signal into an ethernet plug... which if I switched back to Directv... I could eliminate those two routers...

So is my understanding about the Deca correct? Or does it have to be on every box? Because that would suck alot.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

DECA is the DIRECTV Ethernet Coaxial Adapter. It allows a receiver to send internet traffic over the same wire as the TV signal. At its heart is the same MoCA protocol as your FiOS setup, but it's tweaked a little for compatibility with DIRECTV. 

Older receivers need this adapter, while newer ones have the functionality built in. 

In order to connect to the internet, you need a DECA that has your cable on one side and the router on the other (either directly or indirectly.) 

You need the functionality on every receiver, but as I said newer receivers have it built in and don't need an external DECA.


----------



## veryoldschool

kirthew said:


> Alright... I read the whole thread as well and still kinda wondering what this DECA is...
> 
> It sounds like the Broadband Deca plugs in at the router... and then provides a broadband signal throughout the entire house/complex so you can have Multi Room Viewing / DVR through the entire house.
> 
> I currently have something very similar with FIOS, I use the moca inside the house and have a router at my tivo boxes to covert the moca signal into an ethernet plug... which if I switched back to Directv... I could eliminate those two routers...
> 
> So is my understanding about the Deca correct? Or does it have to be on every box? Because that would suck alot.


If you know MoCA, then DECA is basically the same, but of the DirecTV variety. Some receivers [24s] have the DECA adapter internal and others need one added to the back of them. Then since the coax is used for this networking, there is another DECA bridging the coax network to the home network.


----------



## kirthew

Thanks for the awesome responses... so just so I think I have this:

If I have 24s... I need no secondary DECA at the receiver... it is built in and would only need 1 DECA modual for the entire house.

If for some reason... I had a 20... I would need a secondary DECA at the receiver to convert the broadband signal from coax to ethernet and plug that into the box... Giving me 1 DECA modual at the router, and 1 DECA Modual per 20 Receieve...

Do I have that correct?

One last question... The MRV... does that look at just 1 DVR or if I have multiple DVRs in my house, will it pull programs from other DVRs?

Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool

kirthew said:


> Thanks for the awesome responses... so just so I think I have this:
> 
> If I have 24s... I need no secondary DECA at the receiver... it is built in and would only need 1 DECA modual for the entire house.
> 
> If for some reason... I had a 20... I would need a secondary DECA at the receiver to convert the broadband signal from coax to ethernet and plug that into the box... Giving me 1 DECA modual at the router, and 1 DECA Modual per 20 Receieve...
> 
> Do I have that correct?
> 
> One last question... The MRV... does that look at just 1 DVR or if I have multiple DVRs in my house, will it pull programs from other DVRs?
> 
> Thanks!


You've got the DECA down,
And with MRV you can select which DVRs to share with the network and whether you want others to delete recordings [or not]. All DVRs on the network [shared] will show up to all receivers, whether they're DVRs or not.


----------



## msujohn

So if I have 2 HR24's and 1 H 24 (Whole House DVR). I don't need any external Deca's. I just need one if I want to download VOD, correct?

The Internet Connection kit = Broadband Deca for my router. If my coax line I have to my router is for Time Warner Internet, can I split this at the wall and run a coax to the broadband deca and the other the the router? Or will I have to have a separate coax going to the deca? 

If I need to run another coax, what type of cost will this be on a new install?


----------



## RAD

msujohn said:


> I just need one if I want to download VOD, correct?


It also would allow you to use TVApps, DirecTV2PC and MediaShare.


----------



## veryoldschool

msujohn said:


> The Internet Connection kit = Broadband Deca for my router. If my coax line I have to my router is for Time Warner Internet, can I split this at the wall and run a coax to the broadband deca and the other the the router? Or will I have to have a separate coax going to the deca?
> 
> If I need to run another coax, what type of cost will this be on a new install?


You could only "split" the DirecTV coax and feed the broadband DECA and then run ethernet to your router.


----------



## Dazed & Confused

mcbeevee said:


> I would like to know this as well. I think it is "cooler" looking, but is it "cooler" temperature-wise?


I had one installed on Monday, and it feels about the same temperature as the white DECA's to my calibrated fingers.


----------



## Bluffdad

I had whole house DVR (HR-24 and 2 H24's) installed this past weekend but not the internet access because the CSR couldn't adequately explain the connection procedure at time of order. I understand it now, but how do you get the kit for self install?


----------



## sigma1914

Bluffdad said:


> I had whole house DVR (HR-24 and 2 H24's) installed this past weekend but not the internet access because the CSR couldn't adequately explain the connection procedure at time of order. I understand it now, but how do you get the kit for self install?


You can get the stuff on ebay or Solid Signal.


----------



## matt

I think you should ask D* for it. It should have been included with the whole home install if D* did it.


----------



## Dazed & Confused

matt1124 said:


> I think you should ask D* for it. It should have been included with the whole home install if D* did it.


There is something being lost in translation from D* to the installer. When I ordered the Whole Home switchover recently I specifically discussed the broadband part with the CSR, who assurred me it was part of the package. Everything they sent me for confirmations said Whole Home. However, when the installer showed up there was nothing on his work order about broadband. After a few calls to his office, he went back and got a broadband adapter.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Unfortunately that's not the first time I've heard that.


----------



## matt

Looks like one fell off the truck:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180549716357


----------



## CBMC

jacmyoung said:


> I am also concerned about any additional power consumption by the DECA setup. My electric bill last month was $40 higher without any other noticeable change. Is there any conclusive analysis how much more power the entire DECA/MRV upgrade may consume? I have 4 DVRs, they were on Ethernet MRV until last month.
> 
> Of course I am not contributing all the $40 to my DECA/MRV, just want to know if any comparisons have been done.


@ .10 per kWh (average, not sure what it is where you live), that would mean the deca would have to draw about 400,000 watts per month or 13,333 watts per day or 555 watts per hour. My window unit air conditioner draws about 600 watts per hour on high, so I know the inserter isn't drawing that much. Realistically, I figure it might draw about 5-10 watts an hour/120-240 watts a day/3600-7200 a month. This would equate to about $.36-.72 per month. I will do a test on these power inserters when I am around one and let you know just how much it draws.


----------



## Dirac

CBMC said:


> @ .10 per kWh (average, not sure what it is where you live), that would mean the deca would have to draw about 400,000 watts per month or 13,333 watts per day or 555 watts per hour. My window unit air conditioner draws about 600 watts per hour on high, so I know the inserter isn't drawing that much. Realistically, I figure it might draw about 5-10 watts an hour/120-240 watts a day/3600-7200 a month. This would equate to about $.36-.72 per month. I will do a test on these power inserters when I am around one and let you know just how much it draws.


Right idea, wrong units. The draw would be 400,000 watt-hours per month, or 555 watt-hours per hour (or simply 555 watts). A watt is a unit of power, which is the same as energy rate (one joule per second). A watt-hour is a unit of energy (3600 joules). Your numbers are good, though.

Bottom line is let's hope it's not drawing that much power, at least not without blowing a breaker!


----------



## veryoldschool

Thought this was about the DECA not the SWiM.
The DECA PI lists:
input 100-120 volts 0.5 amps
output 18 volts 0.3 amps

The DECA can consume 5.4 watts
The PI isn't going to be 100% efficient, so add some more, but figure about 5 kwatt/hours per month.


----------



## Eskimo

matt1124 said:


> I think you should ask D* for it. It should have been included with the whole home install if D* did it.





Dazed & Confused said:


> When I ordered the Whole Home switchover recently I specifically discussed the broadband part with the CSR, who assurred me it was part of the package. Everything they sent me for confirmations said Whole Home. However, when the installer showed up there was nothing on his work order about broadband. After a few calls to his office, he went back and got a broadband adapter.


When I placed my order, whole home DVR was one thing, but the "Internet Connection Kit" was something else ($25). It's that way on D*'s site also.

I suppose it's that way because you don't NEED a broadband DECA in order to use MRV.. it just makes sense to have one though.


----------



## Thaedron

Has anyone tried ordering an ICK / Broadband DECA without professional installation and been successful?


----------



## Thaedron

Thaedron said:


> Has anyone tried ordering an ICK / Broadband DECA without professional installation and been successful?


Has anyone tried ordering an ICK/Broadband DECA without professional installation and NOT been successful? (or in otherwords /bump)


----------



## Bluffdad

It will cost me less to obtain the broadband kit and install it myself. I really wasn't too happy with the installers anyway when the system went in. I have MRV working with an HR-24 and two H-24's and a spare cable drop from the SWM splitter right next to the router. Is there anything significant to configuring the internet connection through the setup menu? My router uses a WPA secure connection. Is the password entered somewhere during setup in the HR-24? I perused the menu and didn't see a place to enter the password and can't find installation instructions anywhere. Thanks in advance for any wisdom.


----------



## cherry919

The WPA security should only apply to wireless connections. Using the DECA adapter connected to your router will be a wired connection and no password should be necessary. Connect one side of the DECA to your spare cable drop and the other to the included Power Inserter. Plug one end of the included ethernet cable into the DECA and the other end into your router.

After you connect the DECA to your router, reboot your router. All 3 lights on the DECA should be green. Then set up your internet connection through the menu on each receiver. Just use the default settings to start out with, using DHCP. Give each receiver a unique location name. Make sure your router has enough addresses left in the DHCP pool to handle your 3 receivers. You should be up and running after that, check MRV, TV apps and VOD. 

If any of the boxes are not acting right, reboot them and check again. Some setups installed with HR24's or H24's and the ICK will have intermmittent connection problems where 1 or more receiver's playlist may not be available on the other receiver's playlist. If that problem occurs, you'll need to set up static IP addresses using the menu on each receiver. Make sure these addresses are in your subnet but outside the range for DHCP addresses. Another reboot of each receiver may be required. That seems to resolve the problem. YMMV.


----------



## Manctech

Found it on ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ff434fe&itemid=320582484762&ff4=263602_263622


----------



## HoTat2

Manctech said:


> Found it on ebay...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ff434fe&itemid=320582484762&ff4=263602_263622


And for that price gouging amount of $50.50 total with S/H, or about twice what DirecTV would charge, it can frankly stay on e-bay for all I care ... :nono2:


----------



## bosox514

veryoldschool said:


> You could only "split" the DirecTV coax and feed the broadband DECA and then run ethernet to your router.


I had a professional install of the deca bb adapter and it worked perfectly w/ FIOS. When switching FIOS came back out to in essence reestablish our Internet service. After they left whdvr is no longer connected to Internet. Upon looking at adapter there is no co-ax going into it. My question is may I take the co-ax cable out of the router and insert it into the deca adapter?

Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## djousma

I just bought one of these BB adapters off ebay for $19.95 +$5 shipping.


----------



## DogLover

bosox514 said:


> I had a professional install of the deca bb adapter and it worked perfectly w/ FIOS. When switching FIOS came back out to in essence reestablish our Internet service. After they left whdvr is no longer connected to Internet. Upon looking at adapter there is no co-ax going into it. My question is may I take the co-ax cable out of the router and insert it into the deca adapter?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time.


Probably not. If there is a coax cable that is going to your router, that is likely the FIOS internet service coming in. Since you were working previous to FIOS work, you should have a coax that is coming from your dish. (It probably goes through 1 or more splitters.) That is the one that should be hooked up to the DECA adapter.


----------



## veryoldschool

bosox514 said:


> I had a professional install of the deca bb adapter and it worked perfectly w/ FIOS. When switching FIOS came back out to in essence reestablish our Internet service. After they left whdvr is no longer connected to Internet. Upon looking at adapter there is no co-ax going into it.* My question is may I take the co-ax cable out of the router and insert it into the deca adapte*r?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time.


No, the DECA needs to be connected to the DirecTV coax.
"It sounds like" the coax to your router needs to have a twin [another one], as each tech is disconnecting the other end and connecting it to their system, until the next tech comes back and connects it to his.


----------



## bosox514

veryoldschool said:


> No, the DECA needs to be connected to the DirecTV coax.
> "It sounds like" the coax to your router needs to have a twin [another one], as each tech is disconnecting the other end and connecting it to their system, until the next tech comes back and connects it to his.


Thank you for the quick replies. I looked a bit closer and I have 3 wires coming up from the basement. 1 goes into the router. The other 2 are connected to either side of a splitter and then the 3rd line in the splitter connects to the HD-DVR box. Clusterf**k.. lol I knew the Verizon guy screwed it up somehow trying to get out of dodge quickly as it worked perfectly before. Time to call customer service I believe!

Thanks again!


----------



## MetalMarine

I have the new deca but havent installed it yet, ill just save it til the white deca breaks.


----------

